# hey Everyone! :D



## Evil_Berzerker (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi, im new to the forums, just took up keepin a mantis as another hobby beside keepin stick insects, i have just posted my firts topic in hte general discussion section, i would like it if u took a look because i realy need help with this one! Thanks hope to have some good chats with folk here  

Toodles!


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome. I don't see a post in the general section but will be glad to help ya if you post it.


----------



## Evil_Berzerker (Apr 17, 2007)

its up now


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## bubforever (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Mr Berzerker, welcome to the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello, I hope you have fun and learn a lot here!


----------



## Evil_Berzerker (Apr 18, 2007)

i have learned a lot already and i was only using the forum for about an hour and a half last night


----------

